# **Official NP FFL 2011 Draft Thread**



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The draft is live! It began Sunday at 12 PM EST with Life B Ez's pick. After that, everybody can move it along by picking in order. The fighters drafted will be updated here on the front page and can only be chosen once. HitOrGetHit or I will try to let you know when you are up next, either on this thread or by pm. Feel free to send us lists of fighters to draft for you if you will not be on the forum to do it yourself. Anyone who does not make a pick within 8 hours of the person who picked before them will be skipped and have to make up their missed pick in the 5th round at the end of the draft. People skipped twice in the draft will be removed from the league. Remember the org's that count in this league are: UFC, Bellator, Strikeforce, DREAM and Sengoku.
*
Round 1*

*1. Life B Ez Anderson Silva
2. Hawndo Jose Aldo
3. dario03 Hector Lombard
4. StealthSolja Jon Jones
5. SM33 Maiquel Falcao
6. BrFighter07 Skipped
7. jbritt Nick Diaz
8. enceledus Skipped
9. Toroian Alistair Overeem
10. Atilak Shogun Rua
11. guy incognito Eddie Alvarez
12. Syxx Paq Skipped
13. Sideways222 Georges St. Pierre
14. Rastaman Dominick Cruz
15. guam68 Gegard Mousasi*

*Round 2*

*16. guam68 Dan Henderson
17. Rastaman Frankie Edgar
18. Sideways222 Jacare Souza
19. Syxx Paq Junior Dos Santos
20. guy incognito Skipped
21. Atilak Cristiane 'Cyborg' Santos
22. Toroian Fedor Emelianenko
23. enceledus Cain Velasquez
24. jbritt Gilbert Melendez
25. BRFighter07 Evan Dunham
26. SM33 Paul Daley
27. StealthSoulja George Sotiropoulos
28. dario03 Gray Maynard
29. Hawndo Urijah Faber
30. Life B Ez BJ Penn*

*Round 3*

*31. Life B Ez Jon Fitch
32. Hawndo Skipped
33. dario03 Robbie Lawler
34. StealthSolja Rich Franklin
35. SM33 Thiago Alves
36. BrFighter07 Daniel Cormier
37. jbritt Vitor Belfort
38. enceledus Demian Maia
39. Toroian Shane Carwin
40. Atilak Rafael Cavalcante
41. guy incognito Rashad Evans
42. Syxx Paq Michael Bisping
43. Sideways222 Carlos Condit
44. Rastaman Jake Shields
45. guam68 Tyron Woodley *
*
Round 4*

*46. guam68 Phil Davis
47. Rastaman Brock Lesnar
48. Sideways222 Norifumi “Kid” Yamamoto
49. Syxx Paq Rampage Jackson
50. guy incognito Roy Nelson
51. Atilak Evangelista Santos
52. Toroian Chris Leben
53. enceledus Lyoto Machida
54. jbritt Nate Marquardt
55. BRFighter07 Jim Miller
56. SM33 John Makdessi
57. StealthSoulja Anthony Pettis 
58. dario03 Josh Barnett
59. Hawndo Shinya Aoki
60. Life B Ez Diego Sanchez*
*
Round 5 *
*
61. BrFighter07 Cole Konrad
62. enceledus Joseph Benavidez
63. Syxx Paq Martin Kampmann
64. Guy Incognito Sean Sherk
65. Hawndo Sergei Kharitonov*

*
Round 6*
*1. Toxic
2. Toxic
3. Toxic
4. Toxic*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The 2011 Non paid draft for FFL is underway, Life B Ez has until 8 PM EST tonight if he needs that long.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I was afraid of this, no clue who to pick I was hoping to pull 3rd or 4th actually. Was going with Cain til the shoulder injury, so I guess I'll take Anderson Silva please.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright got it, Hawndo is up.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Jose Aldo please mate.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No problem, now it's dario03's turn.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm gonna go with a smaller promotion and take Hector Lombard.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok Dude will be away for a couple of hours.

Next up is StealthSolja!


----------



## StealthSolja (Dec 29, 2010)

ill take jon jones


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SM33 is up!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

SM33 was not on the forum for his pick, but has sent a list and the top fighter available on that is his pick...

Maiquel Falcao

BrFighter07 is on the clock and has 8 hours from now.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

What is this and if possible when is the next time you can sign up?! :angry02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's a draft for the fantasy fighter league. This one's for non paid members, you could've signed up for the vip one but i'ts on now too. Bummer I know, but the next draft's not til Jan. 1st!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> It's a draft for the fantasy fighter league. This one's for non paid members, you could've signed up for the vip one but i'ts on now too. Bummer I know, but the next one's not til next Janauary 1!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shit I missed it... happy with Falcao though, can't believe Lombard went so soon!

I'll try and be on for the next one, I can see my longer list getting eaten up pretty quick.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Was Lombard higher on your list? I almost didn't pick him in hopes that I could in the second round but it seemed like there has been some talk about him lately so I figured that wouldn't work.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ha no Falcao was my top pick, I did a top 6 preferred fighters and then about 12 more fighters in case I'm not around.

Lombard was in my top 4 I think, as long as he's in Bellator he will continue to win so he is a great pick, though I think he'll go to UFC this year. He fought and won 5 times in 2010 so if he does that this year, that's a shit load of points.

So you've got a good middleweight there but I reckon Falcao is gonna make an impressive run at UFC middleweight too so all good. Lombard has been discussed more recently but I don't think he's that popular! Beastly fighter.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

BrFighter07 has been skipped, he can make that up in the last round.


jbritt is up in the draft now.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Nick Diaz


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks!

enceledus is up now.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jbritt said:


> Nick Diaz


DAMN YOU!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Guess this is your last non paid FFL, congrats on the upgrade there :thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Guess this is your last non paid FFL, congrats on the upgrade there :thumbsup:


Toxic just paid my way today for the Toxic Challenge. I'll give up Andy if me being gold will bother people though.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nope! All you have to be is non paid when the draft starts. Everybody should do that same thing, there is more to the upgrade than just goldness.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Catch up time, enceledus is skipped after an 8 hour wait. If he can make his other picks he can do that one in round 5 (or send a list). Toroian would be next but he sent a fighter list ahead to use since he'd be asleep. That's the way to do it. :thumbsup:

enceledus Skipped

Toroian picks Overeem

*Atilak is now up! *


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Mauricio Shogun Rua

Maybe not the best choice competition-wise but you know.

WAR SHOGUN raise01:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Gracias.

Now on the timecard is...

*guy incognito*


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Atilak said:


> Mauricio Shogun Rua
> 
> Maybe not the best choice competition-wise but you know.
> 
> WAR SHOGUN raise01:


hehe that was my pick after the reem xD


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Eddie Alvarez


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for picking fast guy, wish they could all pick half that often tonight.

Next on the clock is *the CHAMP* ...

Syxx Paq


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's been 8 hours, Syxx Paq is skipped.


Sideways222, your turn.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> It's been 8 hours, Syxx Paq is skipped.
> 
> 
> Sideways222, your turn.


Alright im thinking 

Il edit this post within 15min.

I just woke up so im groggy XD

Gsp.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

GSP

:thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

It's none of my business really but this draft is totally stupid IMO. How did GSP get to the 13th pick?

No offense just wondering.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Intermission said:


> It's none of my business really but this draft is totally stupid IMO. How did GSP get to the 13th pick?
> 
> No offense just wondering.


He just fought and guys want to take champs that are fighting sooner. Not to mention GSP isn't that active. Three people got skipped too.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Intermission said:


> It's none of my business really but this draft is totally stupid IMO. How did GSP get to the 13th pick?
> 
> No offense just wondering.


just got my rep up and in green  but ...... Its cos he doesn't finish no one >_< (puts on neg comment armour)


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> He just fought and guys want to take champs that are fighting sooner. Not to mention GSP isn't that active. Three people got skipped too.


He will fight 3 times, thats 3 title fights (Just incase you guys forgot title fights get you more points) and most likely 3 wins. He is top 3 P4P and went 13th.. I just don't see the logic.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Intermission said:


> It's none of my business really but this draft is totally stupid IMO. How did GSP get to the 13th pick?
> 
> No offense just wondering.


Because its not about just having someone that you think will stay undefeated. Though that is a safe pick to chose it isnt always the smartest. If you pick a lesser known guy who you have a feeling will be fighting bums then that is a much better pick. Especially if you expect him to be super active.

Also remember that he is about to clean out the division. There is a good chance 2011 will not be a active year for GSP.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Because its not about just having someone that you think will stay undefeated. Though that is a safe pick to chose it isnt always the smartest. If you pick a lesser known guy who you have a feeling will be fighting bums then that is a much better pick. Especially if you expect him to be super active.
> 
> Also remember that he is about to clean out the division. There is a good chance 2011 will not be a active year for GSP.


Title fights > Bum fights.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm assuming it's my turn next:

Dominick Cruz


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Title fights > Bum fights.


Doesnt seem like you understand the game that well. :confused02:

Oh wells.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Rastaman said:


> I'm assuming it's my turn next:
> 
> Dominick Cruz


Another great pick.. was my first pick too. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Good stuff. Rastaman takes GSP according to their list.

Next up is guam68!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Good stuff. Rastaman takes GSP according to their list.
> 
> Next up is guam68!


HOGH I think you have it backwards. Rasta took Cruz and Sideways took GSP :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Intermission said:


> HOGH I think you have it backwards. Rasta took Cruz and Sideways took GSP :thumbsup:


ya ty lol

i was like... uhh what just happened.

Switch me back!! lol

i wanted GSP!! not cruz..! he picked cruz XD


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Haha good call. It has been a long day lol.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Haha good call. It has been a long day lol.


Lol thats funny :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rastaman said:


> I'm assuming it's my turn next:
> 
> Dominick Cruz


ASSHOLE!!!I hate the first pick, all my picks are [email protected]@[email protected]


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

Well looks like Im going to take my first two from last year. Ill take Mousasi and Dan Henderson


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guam for picking both.

Rastaman is up again in round 2.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm gonna say Frankie Edgar for my next choice


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok thanks Rastaman.

Now Sideways222 is up again.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alright just got back from work..

Lemme think about this for bit.


Got it


Ronaldo “Jacare” Souza


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright, Syxx Paq is up again.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

2010 champ seems satisfied too much with his win :thumbsdown:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I just got home from work, sorry for the delay. Thanks to a pm and him not coming online and changing his mind,

Syxx paq picks Junior dos Santos

guy incognito is now up.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok Guy Incognito's time is up.

Atilak is on the clock. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The next two members are not online but both sent messages to pick for them...

Atilak picks Cristiane Santos.

Toroian picks Fedor Emelianenko.


enceledus is up again.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

God dammit... I missed first round. I'm going to send a list.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

enceledus said:


> God dammit... I don't check this site for a day, and I get skipped. Anyway I can still partake?


Yup, you can make your 2nd round pick. You just have to make up the 1st round pick in the 5th round.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

jbritt said:


> Yup, you can make your 2nd round pick. You just have to make up the 1st round pick in the 5th round.


yeah... I just sent a list, so I don't get skipped again.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

enceledus picks Cain Velasquez

jbritt is on the clock with 8 hours to pick.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> enceledus picks Cain Velasquez
> 
> jbritt is on the clock with 8 hours to pick.


Really? Cain? Does he know he's out for probably the rest of the year. No offense but kind of a dumb smart pick if that makes sense.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Gilbert Melendez


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Really? Cain? Does he know he's out for probably the rest of the year. No offense but kind of a dumb smart pick if that makes sense.


I took a risk.... 6 month lay off perhaps... maybe he'll get 2 in after that? Here's hoping. It was a gamble.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

I took a risk taking fedor haha xD after only fightinh once last year and losing. :confused02: Well who would of thought him been the 22nd! pick a few years back crazy no? Anyways with the strikforce HW tour that i think should be won by either reem or fedor that should give 5 fights xD 4 wins and 3 title fights xD

edit nooooooo my 3rd pick has gone Paul daily


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Picking for a couple asleep people from their lists...


BRFigher07 picks Evan Dunham

SM33 picks Paul Daley

*StealthSoulja *picks now.


----------



## StealthSolja (Dec 29, 2010)

ill pick George Sotiropoulos


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds good!

dario03 is up.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll take Gray Maynard.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You got it!

Hawndo is up!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Urijah Faber please buddy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds good!

Life B Ez is up!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry just got home from work.

Bj Penn and Jon Fitch please


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks *Hawndo *is up again.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Sorry just got home from work.
> 
> Bj Penn and Jon Fitch please


might aswell have gone for jake shilds haha he same as fitch but has a title shot!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toroian said:


> might aswell have gone for jake shilds haha he same as fitch but has a title shot!


No idea how much Jake will fight this year and he has zero chance at winning. Jon will fight at least three times unless he's given the next shot. I'm just hedging my bets because I think the winner at 127 is getting the next shot. And both guys were pretty active for me last year.

Plus I hate Shields and love Fitch. So it would be hard to take him and have to hope he wins....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

There was a change in the prizes for this league I made to the sign up thread, I should let you guys know about. The first place prize was 1.5 million credits and a sig saying you were the winner. I came to find out since making that sign up thread, no non paid member can have an image like that in their sig here. Didn't know I couldn't edit in on somebody's profile, and admins I talked to couldn't either, when I tried to do it for last year's winner. So in place of that sig prize, I upped the winning credits total to 2 million. I figured not having the sig to be worth an extra 500k, if that's not right to you guys let me know. Sorry.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> There was a change in the prizes for this league I made to the sign up thread, I should let you guys know about. The first place prize was 1.5 million credits and a sig saying you were the winner. I came to find out since making that sign up thread, no non paid member can have an image like that in their sig here. Didn't know I couldn't edit in on somebody's profile, and admins I talked to couldn't either, when I tried to do it for last year's winner. So in place of that sig prize, I upped the winning credits total to 2 million. I figured not having the sig to be worth an extra 500k, if that's not right to you guys let me know. Sorry.


NO! THATS NOT ALL RIGHT! I WANT OUT! (JOKE)

I cant see a problem with that xD how about compensation tho ? Maybe 10k credits


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

So make it 510k instead of just 500? Ok you talked me into it


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Sorry just got home from work.
> 
> Bj Penn and Jon Fitch please


damn you!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

enceledus said:


> damn you!


Sorry...Shocked they both fell that far tbh


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Toroian said:


> NO! THATS NOT ALL RIGHT! I WANT OUT! (JOKE)
> 
> I cant see a problem with that xD how about compensation tho ? Maybe 10k credits





dudeabides said:


> So make it 510k instead of just 500? Ok you talked me into it


Way to go Toroian, you could of asked for something cool like strippers! Or cage fighting strippers! But nooooooo....you got ask for a 0.5% prize increase... :laugh:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dario03 said:


> Way to go Toroian, you could of asked for something cool like strippers! Or cage fighting strippers! But nooooooo....you got ask for a 0.5% prize increase... :laugh:


I know right!

We could have gotten like free tickets to an UFC event out of this but instead we get 10k more points :confused02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It was another 10k he asked for in addition to the extra 500k I had already put up, though. So that's a win/win. You guys get some more forum money to bet on the fights, while meanwhile I'm left to all the UFC tickets and cafe fighting strippers I'm privy to all by myself. :laugh:


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

All the credit rich people with their strippers laughing at us poor people who have to steal bread to live 

.....Will dance for a credit :sarcastic01:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> It was another 10k he asked for in addition to the extra 500k I had already put up, though. So that's a win/win. You guys get some more forum money to bet on the fights, while meanwhile I'm left to all the UFC tickets and cafe fighting strippers I'm privy to all by myself. :laugh:


:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hawndo's 8 are up.

*dario03 *is now up.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I guess I'll give Robbie Lawler a try.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright ruthless choice there.

*StealthSolja *is up for the overnight shift.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

ya sorry, christmas traveling season kinda screwed this over for me. I see i thankfully acquired JDS, im ok with that.


----------



## StealthSolja (Dec 29, 2010)

ill take rich franklin


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SM33 is up! :thumbsup:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thiago Alves please, he was gonna be my fourth but I got a feeling he'd go soon.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright, *BrFighter07* is up.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

let me get daniel cormier, fights on strikeforce challenger cards count too right?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds good. 

Jbritt is up!


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Jbritt is up!


Arrrrgh this process is soooo slow >___< All you can do is wait and hope no one picks your pick xD


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah. 2 of my picks were taken before me...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

My personal favorite is that people called me stupid for taking Nick Diaz in the second last year, he fell a long way and this year he goes 7th overall.

It's a copycat league....


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> My personal favorite is that people called me stupid for taking Nick Diaz in the second last year, he fell a long way and this year he goes 7th overall.
> 
> It's a copycat league....


The hype around this guy is insane right now!

Paul Daley is probably one fight away to get a shot in the very weak SF WW devision.

I believe he will be his krypotnite this year.. but I said the same thing when he fought KJ lol^^


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Vitor Belfort


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Very nice pick!

enceledus is up!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> The hype around this guy is insane right now!
> 
> Paul Daley is probably one fight away to get a shot in the very weak SF WW devision.
> 
> I believe he will be his krypotnite this year.. but I said the same thing when he fought KJ lol^^


It doesn't matter if it's just pure hype, he's in SF and only a good wrestler with sub defense will beat him. So he's safe and highly active in SF. Which means a lot of points. And Paul Daley won't be the guy in Sf to dethrone Nick. Nick has insane skill on the ground and would get Daley down and sub him, not to mention he has a huge height advantage over Daley, which Diaz uses very well. The only guy at WW in SF with a chance against Diaz imo is Tyron Woodley, not sure what his sub D is like though.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

jbritt said:


> Vitor Belfort


arrrrrrgrh 

bah!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jbritt said:


> Vitor Belfort


Can't believe he fell that far, too bad he's going to sleep in the first or early in the second.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Can't believe he fell that far, too bad he's going to sleep in the first or early in the second.


Was gonna be my next pick was sooooo hoping no one picked him at well 2 spots off!.I would of wanted my own pick to lose vs anderson anyway xD but I do think he will do well after the fight if he doesnt some how win.

My next pick is gonna be ***** ***** heres hoping no one takes it O.O


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toroian said:


> Was gonna be my next pick was sooooo hoping no one picked him at well 2 spots off!.I would of wanted my own pick to lose vs anderson anyway xD but I do think he will do well after the fight if he doesnt some how win.
> 
> My next pick is gonna be ***** ***** heres hoping no one takes it O.O


There's quite a few guys that haven't gone yet that I'm kind of shocked about tbh. Won't say any in case someone takes my last pick I would hate to give up my back up plan but, still shocked some guys are available while others have been drafted so early.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> There's quite a few guys that haven't gone yet that I'm kind of shocked about tbh.


Same here, but I'd say that fighters who fight 3-5 times a year are worth more than big names who do 2 main events a year, this is my first league though so I guess I'll find out.

If Daley is to fight Noons next, which I think is rumored, he should win by knock out, and after that I really like his chances against Diaz. Noons managed to TKO him in the first fight, and managed to not get subbed in the second, and Daley has more power to warn him off with.

I think Daley can ware Diaz down sticking and moving, and if Diaz shoots he's quite likely to get knocked out. The height difference will work for both of them in different ways, Smith was a good 6 foot.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

enceledus sent me a message that he would be out, and wanted Maia.

Toroian, you're up.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> It doesn't matter if it's just pure hype, he's in SF and only a good wrestler with sub defense will beat him. So he's safe and highly active in SF. Which means a lot of points. And Paul Daley won't be the guy in Sf to dethrone Nick. Nick has insane skill on the ground and would get Daley down and sub him, not to mention he has a huge height advantage over Daley, which Diaz uses very well. The only guy at WW in SF with a chance against Diaz imo is Tyron Woodley, not sure what his sub D is like though.


Wrestler's aren't the only ones!

Paul Daley's striking will be way too much for Diaz too handle. Daley actually throws them with some kind of power unlike Nick. 

Nick's BJJ is probably even more overrated then he himself. If he get's him down however it could be interesting.. but he definitely will not submit him just like that. People said the same thing when he faced KJ Noons.

I would say KO for Daley in the second round!

A good striker is his kryptonite.. you don't need a great one. A good one!


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Shane carwin please after my Vitor was picked ><


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Got it.

Atilak picks Rafael Cavalcante via pm.

*guy incognito* is up again.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

^^^uugghhh


thats who i was gonna pick. 

oh well i pick rashad


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Right on. Next pick is *Syxx Paq.*


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

hmm... gonna go with, The count Michael Bisping.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Paul Daley's striking will be way too much for Diaz too handle. Daley actually throws them with some kind of power unlike Nick.
> 
> Nick's BJJ is probably even more overrated then he himself. If he get's him down however it could be interesting.. but he definitely will not submit him just like that. People said the same thing when he faced KJ Noons.


Nick Tko'd Frank Shamrock, true long after Frank's prime, but you can't over look that when talking about Nick's striking, that slap boxing may seem to not work but it's effective. *Frank was also in such bad shape injury wise he could hardly move, but still.

As far as his BJJ...come one man, his wrestling sucks so he doesn't put guys on the ground much, but he's a Cesar Gracie Black belt that's not something that gets handed out on a street corner. 

What happens if Noons drops Daley in the first? What does that mean for Nick who beat KJ at his own game in the second fight? Nick is a highly improved fighter from his time in the UFC and EliteXC when Noons stopped him on cuts.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright :thumbsup:

*Sideways222* is up now.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alrighty... im hung over so let me regain my composure here so i can make a thoughtful decision :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ehhh... not sure where this will lead me BUT

il go with Carlos Condit. Even if he loses to GSP.. i have GSP


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Good choice if you ask me.

Now up is *Rastaman*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Good choice if you ask me.
> 
> Now up is *Rastaman*


I expect him to beat Chris Lytle. But with GSP running out of challengers i also wouldnt be surprised if Carlos gets the next go at him. He (Condit) said he would if i remember correctly.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I expect him to beat Chris Lytle. But with GSP running out of challengers i also wouldnt be surprised if Carlos gets the next go at him. He (Condit) said he would if i remember correctly.


If Fitch beats BJ and Condit jumps him for the next shot I might literally have an aneurysm. Jon would be the most deserving of anyone at WW if he gets by BJ. If Penn wins than I could see Carlos getting a shot.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> If Fitch beats BJ and Condit jumps him for the next shot I might literally have an aneurysm. Jon would be the most deserving of anyone at WW if he gets by BJ. If Penn wins than I could see Carlos getting a shot.


I agree with you.. but Dana isnt fond of Fitch. He might do a Condit vs Fitch matchup or something.

I personally hope that doesnt happen because i think Fitch takes it.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rastaman sent a list of fighters and his top choice left is... Jake Shields.

Now up for 2 picks is *guam68*


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I agree with you.. but Dana isnt fond of Fitch. He might do a Condit vs Fitch matchup or something.
> 
> I personally hope that doesnt happen because i think Fitch takes it.


I think it should of been Shields vs Condit with the winner fighting GSP. But i agree, Fitch will get the next shot if he wins.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jbritt said:


> I think it should of been Shields vs Condit with the winner fighting GSP. But i agree, Fitch will get the next shot if he wins.


I thought Shields and Fitch should have fought for the next shot at GSP. But they wanted to get GSP back in the cage at Toronto and that would take away arguably the best two challenger to GSP. So Shields jumps right into a title shot, maybe Jon should have fought Condit instead of Bj. Honestly I think the UFC is hoping Jon loses and Bj probably haa the best chance outside of GSP at beating Fitch.


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ill take Tyron Woodley and Phil Davis please


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guam, nice work.

Rastaman's lists says he picks Brock Lesnar.

*Sideways222* is up now.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks guam, nice work.
> 
> Rastaman's lists says he picks Brock Lesnar.
> 
> *Sideways222* is up now.


i take that back lol

:thumbsup:

oh wow

I did NOT realize that KID was signed by the UFC.

Norifumi “Kid” Yamamoto

IS MY CHOICE!!

wooooo im rooting for him.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Sideways. Syxx Paq sent his pick by pm:

He picks Rampage Jackson.

guy incognito is up now.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Saw that coming, 99% sure he'll destroy Thiago! Good pick, only ? is how many times will he fight this year...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Guy Incognito picks Roy Nelson

Atilak is offline but his list said Evangalista Santos.

Same with Toroian, but his list picks for him Chris Leben.

*enceledus* is up.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

enceledus picks Machida.

*jbritt* has the pick now.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Nate Marquardt


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks jbritt.

BrFighter07 next, he is out but smartly sent a list, so he picks Jim Miller.

Same thing with SM33, and he takes John Makdessi

*StealthSoulja* is now up.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Looking forward to getting this underway. Last year i picked based on favoritism this time i tried to make smart decisions. 

Except Kid... he really was mostly cuz of FANism lol

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLEEEE

:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry guys, not going to be around much tomorrow until late at night. You can keep this thing moving though maybe get through with round 4 and into the last one. The order and fighters picked are all on pg. 1. When Stealthsolja picks, dario can make his pick. Or if he hasn't gone by 8 am in the morning (eastern) dario can skip him. If somebody's taking forever to pick can send them a message, already sent one to the solja. Hopefully HOGH will be around :thumbsup: Can't wait to get this thing sorted out and start scoring events. Check the event threads during the year, btw, going to be credits handed out in those things.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Dam that list just bit me on the ass haha was gonna pick stephen Struve :/ oh well lebem is quite active I guess


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well its been over 8 hours so I'll go. I'll take Josh Barnett and pray to god the commissions let him fight.


----------



## StealthSolja (Dec 29, 2010)

i hate how i always get the overnight shift! ill take anthony pettis


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dario is up.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

dario03 said:


> Well its been over 8 hours so I'll go. I'll take *Josh Barnett* and pray to god the commissions let him fight.


He already picked Toxic, so I guess it's my go now?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hawndo's up, Stealth got the late pick in it looks like but what is done is ah where were we...

*Hawndo* can pick.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Shinya Aoki please buddy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez is up!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hawndo said:


> He already picked Toxic, so I guess it's my go now?


Sorry man, I haven't been running it I was just trying to help out since they weren't on.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure if I seen him taken, but I don't think so.

Diego Sanchez please.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Time for the makeup round. 

BrFighter07 is up


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Round 5! So close to the end, thanks for helping out HOGH and Toxic I was away from home and didn't know if I'd find internet access.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

Let me get Cole Konrad


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I'll take Joseph Benavidez


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow...Lyoto fell all the way to the last round....didn't he go in the top 10 last year?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Syxx Paq is not on, but sent a list...

he picks Martin Kampmann.

*guy incognito* is up.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Sean Sherk


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guy :thumbsup:, and guess what...

Hawndo is asleep and sent word he wants Sergei Kharitonov, so...

you guys are done, *Toxic* is on the clock for picking his team, and thanks to all of you for getting us through this thing so smoothly and in only a week's time. You know the usual things to do with your team, make a team thread, put them in your sig. All up to you, have fun, and don't forget to check the event threads starting with Ultimate Fight Night 23 next week, you could get some credits.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dude I am gonna PM you my team but I want to request you don't post it till after the VIP FFL draft is over because I don't want to give away fighters.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Dude I am gonna PM you my team but I want to request you don't post it till after the VIP FFL draft is over because I don't want to give away fighters.


Thanks man, or you could just edit it on here:

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-n...ffl/86277-2011-np-ffl-roster.html#post1339003

Just made the roster thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Will do but I just want to send it to you in the spirit of fairness. I will PM it to anyone signed up who wants to see it but I want to do one for the Paid members this year to and I am bound to have duplicates if I don't give my pics away.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Whoo awesome!! Cheers for running this guys 

Actually happy with my team this year.


----------

